# Valvular Heart Disease



## KH1973 (Sep 14, 2011)

We have a dx of valvular heart disease, which the book leads to 424.90, but our doctor doesn't like that endocarditis is there with it, any help!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 14, 2011)

KH1973 said:


> We have a dx of valvular heart disease, which the book leads to 424.90, but our doctor doesn't like that endocarditis is there with it, any help!!!! Thank you so much



Yes ask him if he can name the valve. Then your code would change to a more specific code


----------



## KH1973 (Sep 14, 2011)

would 424.90 be for plain "valvular heart disease"


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 15, 2011)

KH1973 said:


> would 424.90 be for plain "valvular heart disease"



Yes its valvular heart disease that doesnt tell you which valve is involved. In CPT if you go to disease- valve it says see also endocarditis so you go to endocarditis and it shows 424.90 but if you go on down and find aortic it shows 424.1 if you keep looking and find mitral it shows 394.9. You can even keep looking and find tricuspid.  So your physician might like those codes better.


----------



## KH1973 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you Theresa for your help. He finally told me it was the tricuspid. That would of helped in the begining! Thank you for your help


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 16, 2011)

KH1973 said:


> Thank you Theresa for your help. He finally told me it was the tricuspid. That would of helped in the begining! Thank you for your help



Your Welcome


----------

